# Chinchilla looking for a good home. West of Scotland Area



## ajgibbon

Hey there,

I have been fostering a female chinchilla (Koala) who is now ready for rehoming. She is approximately 1 year old and hasn't had the best start in life.

She was abandoned to me with 3 other chinchillas who were being kept as a group. Unfortunately there was a male amongst them and she was pregnant. All the other little chinchillas have been rehomed including her lovely healthy baby boys and now it's her time to find her forever home.

Her confidence has came on a lot in the last few months and she is now a very inquisitive little thing. She is friendly but will need more handling and time to get used to a new owner and build her trust.

I am looking to home to a pet home only, no breeders. She can come with cage if needed.

If anyone feels they would be able to offer Koala a loving forever home please feel free to get in contact.

Thank you for reading 

Amanda


----------



## Lil Miss

she is beautiful, shame you are so far away

just a word of warning, the shelves in that cage, in the third pic, look to be plywood, which is actually toxic if chewed so it should really be re shelved asap if that is the case, you can pick up solid untreated pine selves from b&q for a few quid a shelf


----------



## ajgibbon

yeah that was a pic of the cage when they first arrived, the wood in the cage has been changed, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## ajgibbon

Hi there,

Just a quick update,

I am still looking to find Koala her forever home due to other homes not being suitable. If you feel you can offer her a loving home please feel free to get in contact.

Thanks


----------



## rainbow.nicola

I would love to take her in but I have no transport


----------



## AshleyC1987

Hi there,
Are you still looking for a new home for her? I've always loved Chinchillas but never owned one, I would be interested in finding out more about how to care for them and what equipment I will need in order to give her the care she needs? 
Thanks, Ashley

Sorry just realised this thread is from March 2011 .. and that this is 2012!! Silly me .. im hoping she has found a new home by now since it's been so long, but if not get in touch, Thanks!


----------



## swatton42

AshleyC1987 said:


> Hi there,
> Are you still looking for a new home for her? I've always loved Chinchillas but never owned one, I would be interested in finding out more about how to care for them and what equipment I will need in order to give her the care she needs?
> Thanks, Ashley
> 
> Sorry just realised this thread is from March 2011 .. and that this is 2012!! Silly me .. im hoping she has found a new home by now since it's been so long, but if not get in touch, Thanks!


Whereabouts are you? If this Chinny has been re-homed I know of a couple that are looking for homes.


----------



## Fiona Thomson

Hello I am looking to adopt a chinchilla with cage? I had a chin about 2 years ago, Oscar. Loved him but he sadly passed away. I now feel I am ready to adopt again. I am situated in Bathgate, West Lothian


----------



## mrs phas

Fiona Thomson said:


> Hello I am looking to adopt a chinchilla with cage? I had a chin about 2 years ago, Oscar. Loved him but he sadly passed away. I now feel I am ready to adopt again. I am situated in Bathgate, West Lothian


Hi hun, welcome.
This thread is 8 years old, and, your unlikely to get an answer

Can I suggest you start a thread of your own


----------



## SusieRainbow

Fiona Thomson said:


> Hello I am looking to adopt a chinchilla with cage? I had a chin about 2 years ago, Oscar. Loved him but he sadly passed away. I now feel I am ready to adopt again. I am situated in Bathgate, West Lothian


Have you contacted any small animal rescues in your area? That is really the safest and best way toadopt rather than on-line such as Gumtree,preloved etc.


----------

